# Any new news on4th Gen Glocks since the Shot Show this year



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Has any one found any recent news on the Gen4 Glocks since the 2010 Shot Show opened this year?
I am looking at the new G19 for CCW and would like to see some quality pictures and reviews before spending.
I know the 19s wont be out for several months yet but there should be something on the G17 and 22 as the word is those will be released very soon and have been in the hands of testers and Police depts for a while now.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I have seen it on another forum. It looks pretty much the same. No pignose and they have backstraps now. They stayed with the original slide but it is stamped with "Gen 4" in little letters next to the model #. The grip texture is a different too.

Those are the only cosmetic changes I noticed. I doubt they would change much, if any of the internals.

I will see if I can find a pic.


----------

